# British-flagged tanker in CATS pipeline damage probe



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

From today's Lloyd's List 17 July 2007

British-flagged tanker in pipeline damage probe

By Martyn Wingrove - Monday 16 July 2007

_
THE British government is investigating whether oil tanker *Young Lady *damaged a key North Sea gas pipeline and caused closure of production platforms. 

Marine Accident Investigation Branch has started its investigations into how the British-flagged, 2000-built tanker has damaged BP’s Central Area Transmission System, also known as Cats. 

It is thought the 105,528 dwt tanker was caught in a North Sea storm on June 26 and dropped its anchor, which was dragged across the concrete coating protecting BP’s pipeline. 

As a precaution, the British oil company closed down the pipeline and Teeside terminal, which has also led other oil firms to shut down their platforms. 

“We have started an investigation into Young Lady and this usually takes several weeks,” said an MAIB spokesman. 

At least two MAIB inspectors have gone up to Teeside, he added. 

BP has closed down the pipeline until its own detailed survey has been completed and repairs completed, said an Aberdeen-based spokeswoman. _


----------



## ARRANMAN35 (Oct 1, 2005)

*British Flagged tanker in CATS pipeline damage ivestigation*

Tonga,
Put a picture of her loading at Hound Point last year, summertime.

Archie.


----------

